# Inability in Backing Up The Data



## Mr.Banerji (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi.. 
I am facing a huge problem in backing up the data of my phone. Further, being thoroughly ignorant about the technological aspects does not help either in finding any effective option to get out of the existing mess.

That is the precise area where I am requesting your advice.

Following is a detailed description:
Device under question: Micromax (company) Canvas A210 (Model)

Issue: Inability to backing up the data.

My 'USB Storage' option has stopped working few months back, even though the phone gets charged upon connecting to the laptop. Earlier, upon connecting to the laptop I used to receive a 'USB Storage' notification, which does not appear anymore.

Hence, neither manual effort nor any app can be used in backing up the data. I tried with 'SimpleADBackup', which had an option of 'Connect to Wireless ADB'. Selecting that option prompted me to enter 'something' in 'hostort' format.

This entire thing sounded all Greek to me, and hence I have come to you.

Can you please offer any suggestion on the ways of proceeding from this mess? 
Thanks.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Are you trying to backup your:
A. Pics, music and videos
B. Apps
C. Apps and app data (app data is not (A) above)
D. Full image/recovery backup (the works) ?

Install Dropbox, and copy your files there (A). Dropbox has a sync option.
For B, use something like App Backup and Restore, and copy the .apk files to Dropbox.
C and D will require your device to be rooted. Then, C can be accomplished with Titanium Backup. D can be accomplished with clockworkmod. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------

